# Anyone worried about self driving cars? Lol, don't be.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.

The current state of AI driving is okay on paper provided some of the cars abide by the same order, this means at least 50% of the cars out there should have AI driving them, humans are chaotic, we learn and adapt then make choices, if their AI were to be anywhere near a human driver, they would need the AI to learn, what happened to the last "learning AI" that had full interaction with humans? it learned... racism.

Let's say for a second their algorithm is designed to "learn", what would happen in a place like NY? The AI will learn to be an aggressive driver, if it didn't, it would be eaten alive by human drivers, do human drivers drive aggressively all the time in NY? No, only when needed.

That is the big difference between AI and Humans.

Wtf can't post links yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.
> 
> The current state of AI driving is okay on paper provided some of the cars abide by the same order, this means at least 50% of the cars out there should have AI driving them, humans are chaotic, we learn and adapt then make choices, if their AI were to be anywhere near a human driver, they would need the AI to learn, what happened to the last "learning AI" that had full interaction with humans? it learned... racism.
> 
> ...


This is the machine learned racism you speak of ?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This is the machine learned racism you speak of ?


Lol, that's another.

The one I was talking about was the chatbot by MS, her name was Tay.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

d0n said:


> The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.
> 
> The current state of AI driving is okay on paper provided some of the cars abide by the same order, this means at least 50% of the cars out there should have AI driving them, humans are chaotic, we learn and adapt then make choices, if their AI were to be anywhere near a human driver, they would need the AI to learn, what happened to the last "learning AI" that had full interaction with humans? it learned... racism.
> 
> ...


According to FORD, they've been working on this technology for the last decade! Another 5 years.....I think with their collaborative effort ( 20 + companies ) they can fully realize an autonomous vehicle by 2021. Now that's 15 years, experience. Will i ride it? maybe. Singapore I'm sure you've read is saying coming in 2018. lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberfraud said:


> According to FORD, they've been working on this technology for the last decade! Another 5 years.....I think with their collaborative effort ( 20 + companies ) they can fully realize an autonomous vehicle by 2021. Now that's 15 years, experience. Will i ride it? maybe. Singapore I'm sure you've read is saying coming in 2018. lol.


Ummmm . . . 2021 is only 5 years away. I know, I'm still ready to party like it's 1999, but time ain't waiting.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Hacking cars straight to the chop shop will also become the new fad.

Selling drugs online is about to get competition from these cyber thugs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Who needs interstate drug traffickers when you have Autonomous cars?

Put like 10 Kilos of columbian finest into the back of an uber, use a stolen credit card/hacked uber account, and you have free shipping from Lorado Texas next to the wall, all the way to Maine. If it gets pulled over... well... the can come after the poor SOB who had their identity stolen.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I guess , the only folks should be worried are the investors who 'trusted' these overhyped scams selling snake oil. How about I am selling cancer curing magic drugs but the key ingredients in the drugs will not be activated for some years until further research is done ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Who needs interstate drug traffickers when you have Autonomous cars?
> 
> Put like 10 Kilos of columbian finest into the back of an uber, use a stolen credit card/hacked uber account, and you have free shipping from Lorado Texas next to the wall, all the way to Maine. If it gets pulled over... well... the can come after the poor SOB who had their identity stolen.


The M&M's will gladly front you a shipment on your word alone if you are known,and your reputation is good. But you better have the money when the time comes. Lost in an Uber or not.your word is your honor.
Lose honor,lose ALL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is believed ,wearing a certain religious pendant can prevent its wearer from entering hell upon death. So an extreme enemy may rip it from the wearers neck before death. Certain gangs will tattoo them on.A hard roller who will tattoo this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Who needs interstate drug traffickers when you have Autonomous cars?
> 
> Put like 10 Kilos of columbian finest into the back of an uber, use a stolen credit card/hacked uber account, and you have free shipping from Lorado Texas next to the wall, all the way to Maine. If it gets pulled over... well... the can come after the poor SOB who had their identity stolen.


They just alter a few numbers/ letters on the plane with 3" wide black tape. "Borrow it" from a Dr. Or Lawyer who only flies a few times a year. Might be a week or so until it is noticed. Chances are it will be " found" before it is lost.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

*I didn't know Uber was working with Tesla! They are working with Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh. You see them all around the City! I think they will have a problem with snow and Ice! When they do perfect them they will be safer than a human. I don't see how they will make more money! They have to buy the car, equip it with the technology , gas, maintenance, etc.*


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

So Travis decides to rent you the liability, lol, was it obvious to come?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

d0n said:


> The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.
> 
> The current state of AI driving is okay on paper provided some of the cars abide by the same order, this means at least 50% of the cars out there should have AI driving them, humans are chaotic, we learn and adapt then make choices, if their AI were to be anywhere near a human driver, they would need the AI to learn, what happened to the last "learning AI" that had full interaction with humans? it learned... racism.
> 
> ...


What did that AI learn that made it become racist? Is it racist to just humans or is it AIist to other AI's? Aism is indeed possible.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Self driving cars taking over shouldn't be a concern for any Uber driver. 


If you plan to still be driving for Uber in five years, you need to aim higher. Uber should be something done casually and/or in a situation where you really need to earn some extra cash. Uber is not a career.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

With demand as high as it is in weekends --I highly doubt they can replace all drivers--they will need all hands on deck for help. Pretty sure the robots will be supplemental. Last night I couldn't even get surging airport pings without being bombarded by never ending requests from cities all over that kept putting me in timeout. They even bombarded me with Uber eats pings and I never even got the warm bag they promised.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

d0n said:


> The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.


At least 20 companies are saying 2020 or sooner. This is the biggest race to a new market (TNC SDCs) in the history of man. It involves almost every major tech and auto companies worldwide as well as many top universities. If you think they won't begin gobbling up that $14,000,000,000,000 market in the next few years, you may want to take a closer look.

By the way, they are already on the road live in the Netherlands so predictions about when they will be ready are pretty much moot.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The government is buying these self driveing cars. Hmmm these cars r all about makeing a police state. Live in cities have no cars and live in small apartment. Noone wants to be self suffiant anymore. Im a trucker i love it these arnt kicking me off the road and be stuck at home on my VR as i rot on couch


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> At least 20 companies are saying 2020 or sooner. This is the biggest race to a new market (TNC SDCs) in the history of man. It involves almost every major tech and auto companies worldwide as well as many top universities. If you think they won't begin gobbling up that $14,000,000,000,000 market in the next few years, you may want to take a closer look.
> 
> By the way, they are already on the road live in the Netherlands so predictions about when they will be ready are pretty much moot.


There is no car or truck that can "self drive" without a pilot ready today or in 10 more years, the Netherlands have a wepod joke of a bus driving by itself in selected roads (mostly straight stripes) at 30 miles an hour, so no it's not ready, if that were the goal all other companies would have been ready years ago.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thecprob


brendon292 said:


> Self driving cars taking over shouldn't be a concern for any Uber driver.
> 
> If you plan to still be driving for Uber in five years, you need to aim higher. Uber should be something done casually and/or in a situation where you really need to earn some extra cash. Uber is not a career.


The problem of accepting this self driveing vehical is that its takeing away the freedom of moveing around you gotta look big picture. At sametime 3d is comeing out too. So automated machiens for driveing building and makeing materials is gone say in next 10 years. Then theres AI being made as look at amazon. They unveiling an AI human bot in a couple of there places in asia. Alot of professions are being tooken over by computer in 10 years. Theres something like over 7 billion people on earth. We already are stressed with overpopulation it dont make sense to take away alot of work now so whats next jobs in 10 years? Makeing towns in VR head sets? Its going into fantasy world all about control. American dream to start a small buisness is gone unless u have people high in government or ceo levels its a dumpster fire. If you put your mind to it you can make really good money with uber and enjoy it. Driveing is becomeing a skilled trade now as its getting tooken by machienes and not alot of people will know how to drive a car soon.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

d0n said:


> There is no car or truck that can "self drive" without a pilot ready today or in 10 more years, the Netherlands have a wepod joke of a bus driving by itself in selected roads (mostly straight stripes) at 30 miles an hour, so no it's not ready, if that were the goal all other companies would have been ready years ago.


The WePod is on live roads, in service, with zero human controls. So, it's right now, not in 10 years. Sure it's being limited to start, it's the first one to go live. By the end of 2020 we should have several companies offering SDC TNCs in urban areas. They too may be self limited.

Once this levee breaks, it should be a race for market share by many of the world's most powerful companies. This isn't going to be a slow rise, IMHO, it's going to be tsunami, at least as far as TNCs and truck driving goes. In my mind, the question isn't _if_ the tsunami is coming, but _when_.

This race isn't slowing, it's accelerating. I'm very skeptical about 2018 but 2019-2020 is doable for introduction. 2021-2022 is probably tsunami central for TNCs. In 10 years there may be almost no human TNC drivers left.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The WePod is on live roads, in service, with zero human controls. So, it's right now, not in 10 years. Sure it's being limited to start, it's the first one to go live. By the end of 2020 we should have several companies offering SDC TNCs in urban areas. They too may be self limited.
> 
> Once this levee breaks, it should be a race for market share by many of the world's most powerful companies. This isn't going to be a slow rise, IMHO, it's going to be tsunami, at least as far as TNCs and truck driving goes. In my mind, the question isn't _if_ the tsunami is coming, but _when_.
> 
> This race isn't slowing, it's accelerating. I'm very skeptical about 2018 but 2019-2020 is doable for introduction. 2021-2022 is probably tsunami central for TNCs. In 10 years there may be almost no human TNC drivers left.


Like I said, The Wepod is a joke of a transportation system allowed to self drive under controlled conditions, any engineer who isn't smoking a crack pipe knows that chaotic environments tend to make ordered elements make mistakes, as long as humans drive, there won't be a single automated car out in a city ( by itself), you can always create the most insanely awesome AI to learn, one that would actually adapt to drive chaotic (like a human) and then return to normal if the conditions change, for that kind of script, you need an insane amount of processing power... a quantum computer, I'm not trying to be contrarian, just a realist.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> The WePod is on live roads, in service, with zero human controls. So, it's right now, not in 10 years. Sure it's being limited to start, it's the first one to go live. By the end of 2020 we should have several companies offering SDC TNCs in urban areas. They too may be self limited.
> 
> Once this levee breaks, it should be a race for market share by many of the world's most powerful companies. This isn't going to be a slow rise, IMHO, it's going to be tsunami, at least as far as TNCs and truck driving goes. In my mind, the question isn't _if_ the tsunami is coming, but _when_.
> 
> This race isn't slowing, it's accelerating. I'm very skeptical about 2018 but 2019-2020 is doable for introduction. 2021-2022 is probably tsunami central for TNCs. In 10 years there may be almost no human TNC drivers left.


There goes all jobs. Stimulus pay checks and being stuck in 1 place like slaves


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

d0n said:


> as long as humans drive, there won't be a single automated car out in a city ( by itself)


We'll see. No expert agrees.

You don't need AI for SDCs.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

d0n said:


> Like I said, The Wepod is a joke of a transportation system allowed to self drive under controlled conditions


False. The WePod is on live roads with human drivers. That's not controlled conditions.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Bumping the beginning of it for the lawlz.

Was I right?


----------



## RC Macurez (Jan 16, 2016)

uberfraud said:


> According to FORD, they've b een working on this technology for the last decade! Another 5 years.....I think with their collaborative effort ( 20 + companies ) they can fully realize an autonomous vehicle by 2021. Now that's 15 years, experience. Will i ride it? maybe. Singapore I'm sure you've read is saying coming in 2018. lol.


 Listen at this point, it is inconceivable to think a vehicle can comprehend control at every moment. This is not a learning or deciphering technology. It cannot tell the difference between a human or an animal crossing the rode. When it snows these vehicles will become a rode block themselves. The same rode block Uber has kept over it's investors eyes from seeing the truth. This technology for hire is at least 20 years away. I'm an Electrical engineer and believe technology is the future, but this is one that has been over hyped to appease the gods!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

RC Macurez said:


> Listen at this point, it is inconceivable to think a vehicle can comprehend control at every moment. This is not a learning or deciphering technology. It cannot tell the difference between a human or an animal crossing the rode. When it snows these vehicles will become a rode block themselves. The same rode block Uber has kept over it's investors eyes from seeing the truth. This technology for hire is at least 20 years away. I'm an Electrical engineer and believe technology is the future, but this is one that has been over hyped to appease the gods!


1-3 years at most. And yes, this is a deep learning technology.


----------



## RC Macurez (Jan 16, 2016)

Remember to come back here in three years so i can laugh at you!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone who does not worry about the effects of self-driving cars, a small part of the seemingly unstoppable and accelerating automation of almost every aspect of society is being naive and lying to themselves. See

https://uberpeople.net/threads/sdcs-will-come-a-lot-sooner-than-you-think.157838/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sdcs-will-be-the-new-drug-mules.157832/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/future-of-driverless-cars-is-a-bus.155102/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/autonomous-technology-and-the-greater-human-good.156997/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/seriouly-want-to-quit-uber.155233/


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I am not worried at all.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not worried either cause it's never going to happen.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm not worried either cause it's never going to happen.


I'm still waiting on my flying car and robot maid. (the roomba isn't anywhere close to Rosie)

Just because a Dog CAN drive a car, it doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

TheHammer said:


> I am not worried at all.





ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm not worried either cause it's never going to happen.





Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm still waiting on my flying car and robot maid. (the roomba isn't anywhere close to Rosie). Just because a Dog CAN drive a car, it doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Maven said:


>


Maybe ducks could drive cars.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I have an entirely different reason to not worry about self-driving cars. According to renowned scientist Stephen Hawking, the earth will become uninhabitable in 100 years because of (take your pick)

Climate Change and Global Warming
Nuclear War
Pandemic Virus
Overdue Planet-killer Meteor-strike
Many more. That's just the top 4.
Dr. Hawking suggests the solution is to emigrate off-planet, which "isn't as fantastical as it sounds". I'll probably be safely dead by then, but if not, let's
hope he's wrong.

If it does happen then self-driving cars may be the most important thing that we leave behind. In few million years they may become self-aware and take over from where humans left off.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> I have an entirely different reason to not worry about self-driving cars. According to renowned scientist Stephen Hawking, the earth will become uninhabitable in 100 years because of (take your pick)
> 
> Climate Change and Global Warming
> Nuclear War
> ...


I see you not as optimistic as you usaully are.. Atleast you more optimistic then me cuz i actually say as early as 2030. Why? Well agree with you on that i think the 2 biggest is

-Economic collapase.
-Depleteing resources.

Just a matter if time till they "pop the bubble". We live in a time where we think its an infinit world and we can keep pumping oil,industrializeing farming and digging up rare materials. Theres a reason why china and saudi arabia are untouchable countries 1 has oil and the other makes everything and has rich minerals. America only major export is uber .

It dont matter what scientist or engineers come up with cuz what late 1800s we hit a billion and in just 100 years we hit 8 billion. Theres a stress on this planet and the elietes know. With how things are going politically i belive within the next few years somethinv HUGE will happen on this planet. Depopulation agendas are in works even world energy companies say we cant go like this for long.

Its about time we start being alot more self significant and i think more and more people will move out of big cities and do things for themselves.

We see and hear SDVs going into big cities where itll be impossable for them to function right with the structure set up and traffic. Its getting obvious now that cities are turning into police states.

My optimism of nothing happening significantly is 2030 but evidence shows all over that this world with mass amount of people cant be in this much stress without something big happening for long


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I see you not as optimistic as you usaully are..


Actually, more optimistic. I believe that human migration to other planets is not only possible, but essential. It will require a huge commitment, but by the end of this century, that will be forced by the societal changes under discussion and the financial opportunities of exploiting off-planet resources. Undersea colonization is another possibility that may be a useful stop-gap for a century or so, but also has limits.


Jermin8r89 said:


> At least you more optimistic then me cuz i actually say as early as 2030. Why? Well agree with you on that i think the 2 biggest is
> 
> -Economic collapase.
> -Depleteing resources.


Thomas Malthus wrote several widely-accepted scholarly analysis beginning in 1779, explaining how their would be widespread famine, war, and economic collapse, by the early 1800s. Yet we are still here. You may have heard about Malthus in school and how various improvements in technology and other factors that Malthus did not foresee forestalled the dire consequences he predicted. There remain today many "neo-Mathusians" that have similar predictions for similar reasons.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Just a matter if time till they "pop the bubble". We live in a time where we think its an infinit world and we can keep pumping oil,industrializeing farming and digging up rare materials.


The "bubble" has already "popped" many times, 2008 being the most recent example. The ongoing "green revolution" is reducing the demand for fossil fuels.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres a reason why china and saudi arabia are untouchable countries 1 has oil and the other makes everything and has rich minerals.


Both China and Saudi Arabia historically were the victims of those who profited by exploiting their resources for a long time. It is only relatively recently that both have take back control of their own destinies.


Jermin8r89 said:


> America only major export is uber .


For the last century or so, America has been known as a exporter of 3 things: grain, technology, and funny ideas about human rights.


Jermin8r89 said:


> It dont matter what scientist or engineers come up with cuz what late 1800s we hit a billion and in just 100 years we hit 8 billion. Theres a stress on this planet and the elietes know. With how things are going politically i belive within the next few years somethinv HUGE will happen on this planet. Depopulation agendas are in works even world energy companies say we cant go like this for long.


Back to Malthus.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Its about time we start being alot more self significant and i think more and more people will move out of big cities and do things for themselves. We see and hear SDVs going into big cities where itll be impossable for them to function right with the structure set up and traffic.


May happen with the coming revolution in automation.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Its getting obvious now that cities are turning into police states.


Many feel that with the loss of privacy, we already live in the world predicted by the book 1984.


Jermin8r89 said:


> My optimism of nothing happening significantly is 2030 but evidence shows all over that this world with mass amount of people cant be in this much stress without something big happening for long


Time will tell.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

d0n said:


> The technology isn't there yet until at least 2030, I know Tesla has promised Uber to get it going by 2020 but it is doomed to fail and cause major losses for them.
> 
> The current state of AI driving is okay on paper provided some of the cars abide by the same order, this means at least 50% of the cars out there should have AI driving them, humans are chaotic, we learn and adapt then make choices, if their AI were to be anywhere near a human driver, they would need the AI to learn, what happened to the last "learning AI" that had full interaction with humans? it learned... racism.
> 
> ...


Cab drivers do drive aggressively in Manhattan they will get in your way knowing the vast majority will stop to avoid and accident, that would mean the SDC would drive like Ahholes too. I've driven in Manhattan and the cabbies will swerve right in front of you in a dangerous manor.


----------

